# *** WARNING *** Check Yo Tiller !!!



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Plastic?


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

DuckNut said:


> Plastic?


Aluminum


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

noeettica said:


> Feeling all warm and fuzzy about that 3 foot tiller extension that's
> "Built Like a Tank" Think Again !
> 
> This is a Tohatsu but I had a 4 stroke yamaha Snap off while Under Power
> ...


That is the original equipment component tiller failure not the Carbon Marine or whatever extension. I had a 25 Mercury tiller handle snap off under way that did not work out too well for me but the aluminum alloy extension was ok. The Mercury tiller could not handle the extra torque of the alloy extension.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That is what I am saying the extensions are great but the OEM part is often a soft 5/16" Aluminum 
rod

I Don't think the manufactures counted on us installing extensions 



sjrobin said:


> That is the original equipment component tiller failure not the Carbon Marine or whatever extension. I had a 25 Mercury tiller handle snap off under way that did not work out too well for me but the aluminum alloy extension was ok. The Mercury tiller could not handle the extra torque of the alloy extension.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

noeettica said:


> That is what I am saying the extensions are great but the OEM part is often a soft 5/16" Aluminum
> rod
> 
> I Don't think the manufactures counted on us installing extensions


Is it the weight of the extension constantly beating down on the tiller that causes failure? If you were using the extension as added leverage under non normal operating conditions I could see it causing failure but the only way for that to happen is to crank down the tension or push the tiller against the stops. 

Under normal operation wouldn't steering with an extension place the same amount of force on the tiller as steering without?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

noeettica said:


> That is what I am saying the extensions are great but the OEM part is often a soft 5/16" Aluminum
> rod
> 
> I Don't think the manufactures counted on us installing extensions


Ok thanks for clarifying.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tommysmicroskiff said:


> Aluminum


Thanks Tommy...under closer look it appears to be cast as well.


----------

